# Reptile Room Heating?



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

My reptile is nearing completion now and I need to be looking at Heating. So what do you all use in yours and what do you think is the best way to go?

The Room is very well insulated......................:no1:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I have converted my garage for my tortoises. I used 6ft tubular green house heaters on thermostat they work really well.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

blondesarah said:


> I have converted my garage for my tortoises. I used 6ft tubular green house heaters on thermostat they work really well.


 
What sort of background temp do they keep up?


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to jump in on a thread but iwas wondering what you did to convert your garage ?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I have just built a reptile room too. Mine is in the garage, so very cold. But the room isnt too bad, i am not useing heat as the room hold's heat well, and the viv heat on all day will warm it up enought to stay warm over night


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I have lots of trex light going also, but back ground temp is about 25c i have some very sensitive species.
My dad converted the garage for me 3/4 of it. He used those massive white peices of insulation for the walls and floor.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Some pics here Shelled Warriors :: View topic - Tortoise room and outside enclosures


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I had an extention built on the back of my garage. I put 2" battons on the walls and lined it with 2" Certex, it a foam board with foil on 2 sides....very good insulation

I put 4" battons on the floor and lined it wih 4" Certex...same for the Ceiling

Double Glazed window and door and Bobs your uncle.........

I just need to know the most cost effective heating to put in?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Well i used oil filled radiator and it was 2000w and cost a fortune.
I now have 2 360w 6ft greenhouse heaters


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

blondesarah said:


> Well i used oil filled radiator and it was 2000w and cost a fortune.
> I now have 2 360w 6ft greenhouse heaters


 
I was thinking about the oil filled Rads but figured they may be expensive to run...........the tubular greenhouse heaters looking good


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

if you set all your vivs up with ceramic heaters and pulse stats you shouldent need any other heating sources.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I agree with the tubular heaters idea. We have been fitting out some drying rooms at an outward bound centre in the lakes. The electricians fitted a couple of these on thermostats in each room and they do the business. 
When we enquired as to why they use them we were told that - 1 they were usually problem free. 2 give a very gentle heat - and 3 cost very little to run. 
When i asked about using them to heat a snake room they said "ideal" but add a ceiling fan (B&Q £20 and with a light!) on a slow setting to gently move the air around or you get differing temps at different heights in the room (not good if you have stacked vivs)
Now thats unusual in the building trade, a helpful lecky!!!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes i also use fans to help move the air around with my greenhouse heaters.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

ninjaboy6r said:


> if you set all your vivs up with ceramic heaters and pulse stats you shouldent need any other heating sources.


Mine are all going in RUB's....I have 1 rack with 50 x 9 litre tubs and 1 rack with 21 50 litre tubs (well this ones almost done)

but when its full of Racks your right it may not need any other heating.


----------

